# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر الفصيح >  لاتغضبي من وصيتي حواء.......

## ابن النيل

ابتسمي أيتها العذراء  ...................   من نظرة رجل احب فيك كبر الدهاء.

فلا تتمنعين وأنتي في داخلك رغباء ........ ولا تبكين وأنتي في داخلك ظلماء.

ولتعلمي أن تمنعك في رغبتك شقاء ....................... وتقربك في حبك نقاء.

فاجعلي من حبك خير العطاء ............... وجودي به كسيل جارف من السماء.

وابني من حبك صرحا شديد البناء ....................... قويا صلبا دائما في بقاء.

واستري عيب حبيبك في خفاء ......وادفعيه في طريقه مهما كان طويل الشقاء.

وامتصي غضبه إذا كان في عناء ........ وأريحي قلبه إذا كان في مشكلة هوجاء.

وداومي علي جعل ابتسامته سعداء .................. وأفرحيه بلقائك وأنتي هيفاء.

وسيري في حبك شامخة زهداء .................... ولا تهتمي بكثر كلمات الخبثاء.

ولا تقربي من الخيانة الحمقاء ...................... فظل حبيبك ظليلك مادمت حياء.

واشكري المولي علي النعمة يا عذراء ............... وحافظي عليها فأنتي الربحاء.

ولكي مني احلي إهداء ...........

عااااابر وراااااجع

----------


## misr

تشكر يا باشا علي هذه القصيدة الجميله بارك الله فيك وسلم يداك  :Cool:

----------


## ابن البلد

بارك الله فيك أبن النيل ومشكور علي مشاركتك مرة آخري بالمنتدي ونأسف علي الأخطاء اللي حدثت بالمنتدي
 :4:

----------


## بنت مصر

السلام عليكم



أخي العزيز ابن النيل

تسجيل حضور واعجابك لقلمك المبدع الحساس
اتمنى لك دوام الابداع والتألق .... وتسلم ايدك
على هذه الرائعة ،،، 


في انتظار المزيد


بنت مصر

----------


## ابن النيل

الف مليون شكر علي الكلمات الرقيقة والتعابير الحساسة....

تحياتي لكم جميعا وتمنياتي بنجاح المنتدي نجاح باهر ...

ونشارك كلنا في زيادة الاصدقاء والاعضاء ...

الف باقة من الزهور لكم جميعا ....

عاااابر ورااااجع

 :1:

----------


## الإيهاب

الف شكر لك يا أبن النيل على القصيده الحلوة دي

----------


## سارا

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

ابن النيل 

سلمت يمينك  , قصيدة رائعة  ان دلت فإنما تدل على إحساس مرهف 

وشفافية فى المشاعر

اتمنى لك مزيدا من التميبز , والتألق فإلى الأمام دوما

----------


## ديدي

اخى ابن النيل 
احب انا كمان اسجل اعجابى بكلماتك
ومع مزيد من التقدم ان شاء الله

----------


## نجمة سماء

*فعلا فأنا أضم أيضا اعجابي بما كتبه قلمك المبدع 
كلمات جميلة ورائعة 
دمت مبدعا أخي ابن النيل 
وننتظر المزيد من ابداعاتك* ::

----------


## أحمد طايل

أخى العزيز ابن النيل
المشاعر طيبة والخواطر تشى بروح حالمة...لكن ذلك يا أخى ليس شعرا ولا قصيدا...اعذر لى قسوة نقدى وإن كنت أتكلم كقارىء لا أكثر ..أحييى فيك روح المبادرة وربما لا يهمك رأيى ...إلا أننى لا أتحمل فى اللغة لحنا ولا فى الشعر مداراة...
تحياتى
وكما قال الشافعى
رأيى صواب يحتمل الخطأ ورأى غير خطأ يحتمل الصواب

----------


## م. بسمة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الكريم ابن النيل
نصائح غاليه لمن تعِ وتفهم جزاك الله خيرا
في إنتظار المزيد 

تحياتي
أختك في الله
بسمة*

----------


## ماما زوزو

*سلمت يدك ياابن النيل
وسلم قلمك المبدع
كلمات جميلة
*

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

الأخ الكريم ابن النيل
أهلا بك هنا في قاعة الشعر
و اشكرك على مشاعرك
و لكن اسمح لي أن أشاطر أخي أحمد طايل الرأي
فما كتبته بعيد كل البعد عن أسس الشعر و روحه
و ما هي إلا كلمات انتهت بالهمز رصصتها 

و اسمح لي أن أعرج على القليل منها :

(فلا تتمنعين وأنتي في داخلك رغباء ........ ولا تبكين وأنتي في داخلك ظلماء )
رغباء ...راغبة ...... و الحقيقة لم أجد و لا أعرف معنى لرغباء هذه
فلا تتمنعين ... فلا تتمنعي
و أنتي ... و أنتِ
و لا تبكين : لا تبكي
و أنتي : و أنتِ
في داخلك ظلماء ؟؟؟؟

أعتذر لك أنا ايضا  أخي الكريم و لكن الشعر هو الشعر و من واجبنا التنبيه و التوجيه لكي تأخذ باسبابه الحقيقية
و تنمي موهبتك بكثرة القراءة في اللغة التي هي الأساس ثم علم العروض الذي هو ألف باء الشعر .

تقبل الود و الإحترام

د. جمال

----------


## ولاء نور الدين

سيدي الفاضل بن النيل،،،



أود ان اشكر صاحب هذا القلم المبدع والاحساس المرهف على ما قراته عيني من كلمات رائعة،،


وأستميحك عذرا لاستخدامي كلمة " سيدي " فلم اجد ما أعبر به عن شديد إعجابي سواها ،،


فمن يكتب بهذا الاحساس هو سيدي وسيد من أسياد الشعر العربي الجميل ،،

فلتكن دائما على هذا الدرب من التوفيق والابداع ،،

----------

